# Which is better for Gaming & 3D Design, LCD or CRT ??



## Kannan (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I want to know which is better for Gaming & 3D Design, LCD Monitor or CRT Monitor ??

I do lot of gamings & also 3D designings.


----------



## Byte (Aug 24, 2004)

Defn. a CRT monitor


----------



## Kannan (Aug 24, 2004)

Byte said:
			
		

> Defn. a CRT monitor



A CRT stands for Cathode Ray Tube.

The monitors which generally most of them use are CRT monitors. They are generally bulkier due to the size of the Picture Tube.

These monitors use the Electron beams to produce the image.

In brief, the electrons produced by the Cathode travel at high speed and fall on the phosphour coated screen, and when the electron hits the phosphour that area lights up.

Examples., Samsung's Samtron, SyncMaster etc.


----------



## ice (Aug 24, 2004)

Im currently USING a new LCd, the images are wayy cleaer/sharper/crispier. And i dont think its bad for gaming at all... SOE, is using plasma 21in montiors.. SOE knows their gaming..


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 24, 2004)

Well both of the displays have their advantages and disadvantages....

To be more specific to your que. i would say that CRT is more suitable for gaming and LCD is better for 3D designing due to its brighter and crispier display....

Fast moving images like games are better displayed by CRT in compare to LCDs but still if you ask me i would say that LCD display is a better pick overall....

Enjoy!


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 24, 2004)

LCD is always the best for real & good image.


----------



## Kannan (Aug 25, 2004)

What about LCD, for 3D animations which might have fast moving objects. Will the LCD display have some delay in producing the images in the monitor ??


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 25, 2004)

Kannan said:
			
		

> Byte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ha ha ha 
byte himself is from team digit,he said definitly a crt monitor! and not define crt!!


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 25, 2004)

btw my brother runs an animation  company at delhi.

www.creativeskulls.com 

most of the monitors i saw at his place were large 21" crt's.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 25, 2004)

MY vote goes for CRT's, LCDs still have a long way to go .......


----------



## Kannan (Aug 25, 2004)

silly_kash said:
			
		

> ha ha ha
> byte himself is from team digit,he said definitly a crt monitor! and not define crt!!



A person from Team Digit should know what a CRT monitor is. If he doesn't, then he should not be in the Team Digit. Also the great DIGIT magazine has already given the defenition of CRT monitors a lot of time and I dont need to define it again.

I have explained about CRT considering it, as one of the oldest and major part of a CRT monitor.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Aug 25, 2004)

go for lcd


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2004)

lcd if ur short on space
professionals usually use crt for 3d designin and gamin
lcd's are still not meant for this completely
that doesnt mean its not good !!
its killer .. it looks amazin .. and for gods sake its soo thin and sweett
so whichever u go for u wont repent that much
problem with CRT=> bulk
problem with LCD=> u MAY not like it compared to a CRT ... depends on individual perception 
i for one would love to have an LCD for gamin as well ... they are really clear and crisp ...
but viewing angles arent exactly very wide .. tho they are quite wide nowadays 9 upto 120 degreed)
what i suggest try havin a look at both before u make a decision 
once u make up ur mind abt the quality .. only thing u need to decide is the size and ur budget 
o BTW ... for crt go in for a 19"
for lcd go in for a min 17"


----------

